# Move Befehl in SCL



## Felse (3 März 2009)

Moin zusammen,
ich hab mal wieder ne Frage und zwar: Wie kann ich im SCL einen MOVE Befehl benutzen? Ich will bei einem bestimmten Zustand einen Integerwert in eine Variable schreiben, wie geht das? Danke im Voraus für alle Antworten.


----------



## sps-concept (3 März 2009)

*Move*

Hallo,

das ist ein einfaches  *:=*


```
WERT_X := WORD_TO_INT(DB_VAR.DW[INDEX *2]);
```
 
André


----------



## vierlagig (3 März 2009)

```
*
IF zustand_bool THEN
    integer_wert := 4444;
END_IF;
```
 
@andré: nicht ganz, du hast den zustand vergessen


----------



## Earny (3 März 2009)

Hallo Felse,

Move ist der Kopierbefehl in FUP oder KOP.
Move gibt es bei SCL vermutlich nicht.
Programmiere:

intVariable2:=intVariable1;



Gruß
Earny


----------



## sps-concept (3 März 2009)

*Move*



vierlagig schrieb:


> ```
> *
> IF zustand_bool THEN
> integer_wert := 4444;
> ...


 

meine Antwort bezog sich darauf:


```
Wie kann ich im SCL einen MOVE Befehl benutzen?
```
 
Wenn du magst kannste ja deinen Beitrag ne Stelle vorrutschen lassen ;-)

André


----------



## Felse (3 März 2009)

Das hab ich ja gemacht (denk ich):
BEGIN

Ebene_1:= Eingabe = 1000 AND Start; 

IF Ebene_1
THEN Status = 1;
END_IF

wenn Eingabe = 1000 ist wird die boolsche Variable Ebene_1 gesetzt (geht auch) und gleichzeitig soll Variable Status = 1 sein.
Dann bekomm ich aber die Fehlermeldung: Ungültige Anweisung; möglicherweise fehlt ein Operator.


----------



## vierlagig (3 März 2009)

*:=*(so schwer kann das doch nicht sein)


----------



## dalbi (3 März 2009)

und ; bei END_IF nicht vergessen!

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Felse (3 März 2009)

Ups hab ich jetzt auch gemerkt. hab das wohl verwechseld, da ich in der ersten Zeile bei der UND Bedingung den Integerwert auch nur mit = zugewiesen hab, hab ich gedacht das wär wohl gleich.


----------



## vierlagig (3 März 2009)

Felse schrieb:


> Ups hab ich jetzt auch gemerkt. hab das wohl verwechseld, da ich in der ersten Zeile bei der UND Bedingung den Integerwert auch nur mit = zugewiesen hab, hab ich gedacht das wär wohl gleich.


 
da hast du überhaupt nix zugewiesen ... da fragst du ab, ob die werte gleich sind ...


----------



## dalbi (3 März 2009)

= Vergeich
:= Zuweisung

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Felse (3 März 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> da hast du überhaupt nix zugewiesen ... da fragst du ab, ob die werte gleich sind ...


 
Ja sorry, nur ein Ausdrucksfehler... Merk ich mir!


----------

